# Wash/dye techniques/supplier help



## teabelly83 (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey guys, its been along while sincei posted here so i appolagise for posting if these have been covered. 

however, i am looking for companys that can offer various wash and dye techniques to clothing, either in the usa or in uk where i am based. i love the different wash techniques like lava washes, stone wash, river wash styles, enzyme and for softness the silicone washes. i am aware brands like affliction use these techniques but would like to know if there are any suppliers in the uk that can offer these, if not, who in the states is a good choice to get intouch with.

i also intend to print using the discharge method, mainly for softness and the feel of the shirt. i bought some shirts from continental clothing in london after being torn between those and american apparel,. 

thanks alot guys


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

If you try BareApparel.com, they carry blanks that have many of those washes and look like the style that affiliction/ed hardy uses.

Also check out: Twelve Ounce - Brand Building - Private Label Manufacturing / Sourcing and Brand Representing


----------

